

$25 free account credit for dedicated IP VPN service – requires initial $5 order - ScrewYouGuys
http://offer.fixedroute.com

======
ScrewYouGuys
TOS: [http://fixedroute.com/tos.html](http://fixedroute.com/tos.html)

